# On Criticism in the Advertising Forum



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 28, 2010)

Recently there has been a series of problems involving threads in this  forum dissolving into pointless shouting matches. The moderation team  would like this to stop, thanks.

People post their forums, websites and other corners of the internet  here to gain members/readers, and usually to ask for at least a little  criticism. Sometimes they post things that may not be of the highest  quality, or that you may have no interest in visiting. It is fine to  offer advice or criticism in cases like this. It is not, however, fine  to fly off the handle on the chance that your criticism is not  well-received.

Yes, we understand that some of you are naturally snarky, or that you  can be irritable when you are annoyed because people don't take your  advice. We understand that you are tired of seeing threads for "Generic  Pokémon Forum #65749271" and that you wish people would stop making  those. That is no excuse for regressing to the age of five and yelling  at whoever is advertising whatever just because they don't see your  side, any more than it is an excuse for stupid arguments anywhere else on  the forum.

If the OP doesn't appreciate your criticism then _get out of the thread_;  it clearly isn't worth your time anyway. If the OP is the one who  starts picking fights, stop responding to them and just report the post  to a moderator. If all you're going to do is sigh, roll your eyes and  ever-so-subtly tell them that they're an idiot, don't even bother  posting because the record shows that your "criticism" is never going to  be taken the right way. You're not being asked to sugarcoat things.  You're being asked to prove that you are mature enough not to start or  continue pointless conflicts. There will be consequences the next time  someone waltzes into a perfectly benign advertising thread and starts  whining like a little kid. Grow up, please.


----------

